# Things that have made you say WOW in 2012



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

I've been out of touch with whats new, whats good etc.. 

So i thought a thread like this would be ideal in getting me up to speed. 

What products that have been released in 2012 that have made you go wow?


Dipesh


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

for me its the Auto Finesse range


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

for me autosmart wax the price its soo cheap and the results (WOW)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ceramishield

and the amount of *****ing amongst pro's and some surprising arrangements between pros and traders...and traders that rip off IMHO some people on here some shampoos specifically which are from the same manufacturer, watered down and charged more in comparison with another traders.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure that it is new this year but Gtechniq C1+ and C1.5 Silo Seal.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Tough Coat, cant believe the protection and shine it gives for the price


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's good to see you on back on board Dipesh :thumb:

It's been a long time.


----------



## mark53 (Apr 11, 2009)

Auto Finesse:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

For me, it was discovering the Prima Amigo/Wet Gaze 2 combo.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Dr Leather Wipes for me.
A couple of years ago Iron X amazed me with its purple bleeding.
Yesterday I was similarly amazed by Dr Leather Wipes taking off 7 yrs of shine off my seats an especially steering wheel.
Used Turtle Wax Platinum from new but resulted in a glossy finish
Now lovely and MATT. Amazing how much grime came off with the final wipe down using a damp micro fibre.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

mark53 said:


> Auto Finesse:thumb:


+1, Excellent range of products


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Auto finesse seems to be the stuff to try by the looks of it!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wet Galze 2.0 (so far)


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Have to agree with Wet Glaze 2.0, that stuff is absolutely amazing!!

Also, G|Techniq C6. I hate the rigmarole of cleaning then protecting the interior surfaces so it is as if this product is made just for me!


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Hard Body (Wolf's Chemical)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dipesh said:


> Auto finesse seems to be the stuff to try by the looks of it!


I would check out Polished bliss website tomorrow as some big deals coming i believe likely with free delivery:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Iron X if you ain't tried it of wet Glaze 2 and AF gear good range IMHO , New Auto Smart Smart Wheels cleaner


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As I'm new I would have to say Dodo Juice SN Micro Prime and peanut butter for the trim


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Max Protect gets my WOW vote this year for gloss, slickness and water behaviour. Genuine jaw dropping moment for me :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

For me it's CarPro pads and Fixer


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gtechniq C1.5 & G1, and Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Auto Finesse Power Seal


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Autobrite Very Cherry non acid wheel cleaner, wasn't expecting much for the price, but it works incredibly well i've found.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Liquidshield  iv stopped using my waxes now


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Got to be AutoFinesse for me . 

Certainly not new to 2012 but first use for me this year, Zymol Vintage.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

If only people knew they would not be saying that :lol:


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

The bird who just moved in across the way!!! LOL, no it was MER hybrid wax, after struggling to apply, the ease of removal leaving a deep gloss shine made me say WOW!!, and in second place was my neighbour tho!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> If only people knew they would not be saying that :lol:


Regarding what mate?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> If only people knew they would not be saying that :lol:


i know exactly what your talking about :lol: its abit silly how a little funky marketing can turn a £10 per gallon product into a £10 per 500ml product. if your lucky the colour and maybe the scent will be changed.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> i know exactly what your talking about :lol: its abit silly how a little funky marketing can turn a £10 per gallon product into a £10 per 500ml product. if your lucky the colour and maybe the scent will be changed.


That's detailing mate.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

gally said:


> That's detailing mate.


Nah its not detailing, its disception to the customers, they are thinking they are getting a product made by a little company in a small unit some where, when actually its bought in by the 1000L container and rebottled.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Nah its not detailing, its disception to the customers, they are thinking they are getting a product made by a little company in a small unit some where, when actually its bought in by the 1000L container and rebottled.


For the un enlightened what is this product you talk of?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sorry. That's the detailing industry. 

No regulating body means anyone can say anything. You can promise anything with no repurcussions. Just the way it is. Think yourself lucky you know the truth. Most don't.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

S63 said:


> For the un enlightened what is this product you talk of?


Sorry im not guna go nameing and shaming i CBA with the repercussions


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry im not guna go nameing and shaming i CBA with the repercussions


Didnt think anybody would which makes the comments kinda pointless.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

S63 said:


> Didnt think anybody would which makes the comments kinda pointless.


Ohhhh there would be.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry im not guna go nameing and shaming i CBA with the repercussions


then please stop with the ****-stiring


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> Ohhhh there would be.


Putting a product costing a penny a gallon into a small container with clever marketing for many hundred percent more is nothing new, it's all around us everyday in every corner of retail and I am sure I buy detailing products of a similar nature, good luck to the manufacturers I say.

If a small minority of members feel aggrieved that they or there detailing comrades are being ripped off then have the courage to tell the whole story rather than we know something you don't just to create a bit of mischief.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

S63 said:


> Putting a product costing a penny a gallon into a small container with clever marketing for many hundred percent more is nothing new, it's all around us everyday in every corner of retail and I am sure I buy detailing products of a similar nature, good luck to the manufacturers I say.
> 
> If a small minority of members feel aggrieved that they or there detailing comrades are being ripped off then have the courage to tell the whole story rather than we know something you don't just to create a bit of mischief.


Will all due respect the members saying these allegations wouldn't be on here long if that happened.

The detailing industry keeps this site going if that makes sense.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

gally said:


> Will all due respect the members saying these allegations wouldn't be on here long if that happened.
> 
> The detailing industry keeps this site going if that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense but the industry also needs consumers which keeps this site running, little snippets of this nature do nothing to hep the well being of DW.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That's fair but ruining people's credibility will never end well for the individual. 

Detailing is like no other industry imo.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

gally said:


> That's fair but ruining people's credibility will never end well for the individual.
> 
> Detailing is like no other industry imo.


Well, the individual can't be that bothered otherwise he would stand up for his convictions. I'm sure there are many industries like detailing, even in my world of slot car racing there are cottage industries sourcing products and reselling at a huge margin, they don't drive around in Ferraris or own mansions, just make enough to pay the mortgage if they are lucky. I am sure that is true of some traders here.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

It's pretty obvious to which brand is being mentioned. 
What are you lot saying then its another branded product, decanted into different bottles and sold as a different brand?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd rather never know the truth about the products tbh. I love trying new things. Wether it was the same product as the last but under a different name I don't care. The placebo keeps me occupied, and has created a hobby which to me is pretty therapeutic


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Amount of new products made me say wow, I actualy stoped buying detailing stuff for nearly a year and just restock my old stuff, which works best for me. It looks like anyone can make their own wax or other detailing product these days


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lupostef said:


> What are you lot saying then its another branded product, decanted into different bottles and sold as a different brand?


:doublesho :doublesho

" I don't know how some people could stoop so low".... 
said the dwarf who had his pockets picked.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry im not guna go nameing and shaming i CBA with the repercussions


All i am going to say it starts with a shampoo in this range, and you might as well use a certain traders over this other product as they are exactly the same except one is more watered down before it reaches you therefore tbh people would not be buying both and conservatively per wash and per bottle the first one is better value.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> I'd rather never know the truth about the products tbh. I love trying new things. Wether it was the same product as the last but under a different name I don't care. The placebo keeps me occupied, and has created a hobby which to me is pretty therapeutic


Good post mate. I know most ins and outs anc it still doesn't stop me buying products.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sometimes people just want a fancy badge/packaging... eg.. the aston martin cygnet.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> sometimes people just want a fancy badge/packaging... eg.. the aston martin cygnet and macs.


Aren't they just pointless.Why did Aston bother.I heard it was something to do with lowering the overall co2 output of their range or something?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats what they told me at the heritage centre :thumb:
European union imposed fleet average emissions regulations that meant they had to do the cygnet to bring down the average co2 output of the full range.

what with aston still producing v12's ect :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've used two shampoos recently, both smell exactly the same, only one is more watered and is half the price of the other. I prefer the gloopier one though, more slick in the bucket and has a better name :thumb:

It could of course be pure chance that they are similar!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The deconatamination pads for DA. Superior to clay since it's way much faster; I did a very badly contaminated Porsche in 15 minutes.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Not one I've used but I thought the foresight from Swissvax to bring out a wax for Opaque/matte paint was exceptional and despite the fact I've never used them as I'm in the Z camp. They really did show theselves as a company that pays attention to the market (unlike the Z camp lol).


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing detailing related........my missus' boob job however ,now that impressed me!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

R0B said:


> Nothing detailing related........my missus' boob job however ,now that impressed me!


Over on audi-sport.net we have a rule, pics or it didn't happen! Only kidding. The one thing that's made me say wow is watching kds Kelly Harris correct sanding marks on a bonnet using a flex rotary, medium pad, and water! :buffer:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Willows-dad said:


> Over on audi-sport.net we have a rule, pics or it didn't happen! Only kidding. The one thing that's made me say wow is watching kds Kelly Harris correct sanding marks on a bonnet using a flex rotary, medium pad, and water! :buffer:


That was a classic moment!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Porta said:


> The deconatamination pads for DA. Superior to clay since it's way much faster; I did a very badly contaminated Porsche in 15 minutes.


Was thinkin about these

The Decon cloth seems to have gone a bit quiet


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Willows-dad said:


> The one thing that's made me say wow is watching kds Kelly Harris correct sanding marks on a bonnet using a flex rotary, medium pad, and water! :buffer:


Unfortunately I only come in large bulk size, so very expensive to buy 

and cant be diluted into smaller sizes :lol:

kelly


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

R0B said:


> Nothing detailing related........my missus' boob job however ,now that impressed me!


yeah that impressed me too......

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Ceramishield, dissolver and as smart wheels


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Ceramishield for me, ongoing upkeep once it's applied is a piece of the proverbial :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

the holland womens hockey team and most of the womens beach volleyball!!!


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

Porta said:


> The deconatamination pads for DA. Superior to clay since it's way much faster; I did a very badly contaminated Porsche in 15 minutes.


that would be the nanoskin autoscrub da pads great invention timesaver moneysaver .


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

*nanoskin pad*



Junior Bear said:


> Was thinkin about these
> 
> The Decon cloth seems to have gone a bit quiet


not went quiet.the fine grade pads are here now also They will be on veiw at waxstock pop in say hell


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

Concours Car Care Ceramishield ceramic coating 2 yrs , Dissolver the original 2/1 iron tar remover.Perficio pre wax cleasner with a little cut and wow results are showstopping .Theses are just a few of the Concours Car Care range


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> Was thinkin about these
> 
> The Decon cloth seems to have gone a bit quiet


The cloth is excellent JB. I've used it twice now, mahoosive time saver too.

And when you work out the cost of clay over the cost of the cloth and the number of vehicles you can use it on, it turns out it's a bargain.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

The Concours Car Care range is pretty impressive imo. :thumb:

Ceramishield ceramic sealant is exceptionally good, easy application, and outstanding gloss. 

I am also finding that Perficio, LiquidShield, Gold Rush, and Blue Ice are staple products for me now.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

auto finesse gear and something not new to 2012 but vics concours


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Pride said:


> that would be the nanoskin autoscrub da pads great invention timesaver moneysaver .


Yes, but mine is not from Nanoskin, but it's more or less the same pad. Superb invention and yes, it's a great time save and therefore also a money saver.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Auto Finesse Power Seal and Bouncers Sherbet Fizz wax!

Would love to try the nanoskin pads though!


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

gotta be concours car care ceramishield, perficio, liquishield, Fury and also a couple that arent out yet


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

love the tags that have been added of course i agree on ceramishield 

nom


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

It has to be the way more guys are trying to take the plunge into detailing and car care on there own.

Its good to see guys who car for a care rather than seeing £ signs


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> It has to be the way more guys are trying to take the plunge into detailing and car care on there own.
> 
> Its good to see guys who car for a care rather than seeing £ signs


car for a care? :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

ooops thats the stella lol


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Cidre not cider


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

willwad82 said:


> Its good to see guys who car for a care rather than seeing £ signs


oh :lol: so funny :lol: :lol: :lol: plenty of manufacturers see ££££ on retailing world specially with crappy ratios.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

tom-225 said:


> Nah its not detailing, its disception to the customers, they are thinking they are getting a product made by a little company in a small unit some where, when actually its bought in by the 1000L container and rebottled.


Just realised who you are on about
Bet you've had a few PM's regarding your post


----------

